# Ring doorbell Pro in new build



## RP84 (Sep 3, 2007)

Has anyone fitted a ring door bell pro in a new build house?

Using the consumer unit to install the ring doorbell transformer


----------



## Ducky (Mar 19, 2007)

If it's anything like the Nest Doorbell, it's fairly straight forward. I have an additional transformer I need to install in my consumer unit (not new build), and run that to an internal bell unit and then to the doorbell outside. L)


----------

